# American Show Racer Available In Miami FL



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

NPA 2005 ASR 354 10 is available for adoption in Miami Fl. This is a 911 Pigeon Alert bird whose band is untraceable. The finder and current caretaker has not been able to find a home for the bird. If you are interested in adopting it, please let me know, and I will get you in touch with the person who has the bird.

Terry


----------

